# rat feeding size



## steve (Oct 30, 2008)

how big of a rat should i be feeding my tegu? shes about 3 feet in length with a head about the size of a average fist.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 30, 2008)

She should be able to take a small rat without a problem. Give her 1 just once a week and rotate other meats in (ground turkey, tilapia, chicken livers & hearts, etc.).


----------



## lizardboy101 (Oct 30, 2008)

I feed my girl small rats(a medium if the stores out sometimes). I feed her 2 a week, but she doesnt seem to like most other meat products so that could be the reason she starts to lose weight if I don't give her two rather than one


----------



## steve (Oct 30, 2008)

ok thanx i got 2 medium large mice today was about the biggest they had and wasent real sure so next time ill know =)


----------

